# Fox 40 27.5 on a Levo?



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 2020 Levo Turbo Expert with the Cascade Levo link giving me 158mm rear travel, a Fox 38 with 170mm travel with a mullet wheelset and the flip chip set in the high position. A lot of the riding I do is steep, rocky, and technical. I have a Canfield The One set up as a 26 x 27.5 mullet with a Fox 40 and stuff that I ride on that bike I just don't feel comfortable doing on the Levo. The thought occured to me to put the 27.5 Fox 40 and wheel on my Levo and setting it up for the same or slightly slacker HA. Is there any reason not to try this? Head tube strength? Or something I'm not considering?


----------

